# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Ced e nuovo codice ateco 631111.

## michelin

Salve vorrei porvi la seguente situazione: sono titolare di un centro elaborazione dati come ditta individuale. Quando ho aperto la partita iva        (2005) non ero ancora abilitato come dott. commercialista.  
Allora mi sono iscritto anche all'inps come artigiano. A fine 2006 mi sono abilitato come dott. commercialista, ma non ho fatto la modifica dell'attività, perchè mi hanno consigliato di restare con l'inps perchè un giorno chissà quando (e "SE") la pensione dovrebbe essere un pò più alta (su questo ho i miei dubbi!!!). La mia domanda invece è questa: fino nell'anno d'imposta 2006 ho presentato gli studi di settore come impresa, adesso con i nuovi codici attività 631111 e 631119 sembrano riferirsi sia ad impresa che ad attività professionale.
Quale dei due studi di settore dovrei applicare? Qualcuno si trova nella mia stessa situazione?

----------


## michelin

L'inps considera l'attività di elaborazione dati (ex 72300) come un'attività artigianale, almeno in linea di massima.
Il mio dubbio è se debbo applicare lo studio UG66U (impresa) oppure lo studio TK27U (professionista), dato che il codice 72300 è diventato 631111 o 631119. Non ho capito se il 631111 si applica sia ad imprese che professionisti.

----------


## Vinny Gambini

Non sapevo che l'inps considerasse l'attivit&#224; di un CED un lavoro manuale  :EEK!: . A Parte questo, risultando la tua attivit&#224; svolta come impresa, ritengo che devi compilare il quadro RG o RF nell'Unico   e lo studio di settore per l'impresa. Lo studio TK27U &#232; per quelli che compilano il quadro RE.

----------


## Deliese

> L'inps considera l'attività di elaborazione dati (ex 72300) come un'attività artigianale, almeno in linea di massima.

  In linea di massima l'elaborazione dati è attività artigianale anche se ormai si opta per iscriverla come attività del commercio servizi del terziario. 
E' comunque e sempre attività di impresa quindi come giustamente indicato occorre compilare il quadro RG o RF e mai il quadro RE.

----------


## Vinny Gambini

> In linea di massima l'elaborazione dati &#232; attivit&#224; artigianale anche se ormai si opta per iscriverla come attivit&#224; del commercio servizi del terziario. 
> E' comunque e sempre attivit&#224; di impresa quindi come giustamente indicato occorre compilare il quadro RG o RF e mai il quadro RE.

  
Aggiungerei che la pura e semplice attivit&#224; di immissione di dati in programmi (data entry) costituisce un lavoro a carattere sostanzialmente manuale che si risolve nella digitazione della tastiera di un computer. In questo caso va inquadrata come attivit&#224; artigiana. Nel caso di un centro elaborazione dati contabili, si tratta di prestazione di servizi consulenza che, a seconda delle modalit&#224; di svolgimento - dimensione dell'organizzazione, entit&#224; dell'investimento - pu&#242; essere considetata attivit&#224; d'impresa o attivit&#224; professionale. Nel primo caso si dovrebbe iscrivere come attivit&#224; commerciale, nel secondo costituirebbe attivit&#224; di lavoro autonomo.
In genere i servizi di consulenza possono essere esercitati sia in forma d'impresa che di lavoro autonomo. Dipende dalla rilevanza dell'organizzazione. E' per questo che per le attivit&#224; di consulenza sono previsti due studi (impresa o lavoro autonomo) o anche quadri diversi in uno stesso studio, come per il codice 731101 (ideazione di campagne pubblictarie) dove sono presenti, per i dati contabili sia il quadro F (impresa) che G (lavoro autonomo).

----------


## michelin

Concordo con voi pienamente, ma debbo dire che la mia attività è più professionale che artigianale.  
Ho letto nelle istruzioni degli studi di settore che se un soggetto ritiene che il proprio codice attività non corrisponde alla propria attività può richiedere la variazione alla data del 01/01/07 senza applicazione di sanzioni. L'ADE lo consente a patto che non vi sia una variazione nell'imponibile e nell'imposta.  
Considerato che nel 2007 ero con il forfettino (ultimo anno), ciò non dovrebbe comportarmi vaiazione nell'imposta dato che per i 3 anni del forfettino non si subiscono ritenute. 
Sto prendendo in considerazione di variare l'attività anche per il 2008 come dott. commercialista o per lo meno di aggiungerla a quella esistente (dato che ho già emesso fatture nel 2008). 
Scusatemi se metto troppa carne al fuoco, magari posto così è un pò confusionaria la cosa.

----------

